

Gmail's support for CSS in HTML emails kinda sucks. Who knew? - mcantor
http://www.campaignmonitor.com/css

======
alexmat
I have never received an email that could have benefited from additional
decorations.

------
lazugod
To what extent do people stylize their emails?

~~~
rradu
People may not, but the information is relevant to sites/companies that send
out stylized emails.

